# Chick acting weird



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

I got some Americana chicks last friday. One that look like she was going to die that day because it was so cold when they come in was doing fine after we warmed her up. But since yesterday she been putting her head down, walking backward and rolling. What's wrong with her. Help

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try giving some polyvisol vitamins, a drop a couple of times a day. Or try some of the chick saver that dissolves in the water.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

How is she doing? I think that might be a viral disease like newcastle, Avian Encephalomyelitis or even vitamin deficiency. You also have to check the droppings.

Avian Encephalomyelitis is mainly a disease of young chicks, between 1 and 3 weeks of age. Affected chicks sit on their hocks, do not move well, and many fall on their sides. A fine, rapid tremor of the head and neck can be seen, but especially felt when affected chicks are held in the hand.


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Started giving her vitamin E and polyvisol without iron she she doing better. She not walking backward and rolling over anymore. Her head is still down but much better.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

